# different look to front page of hay talk?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I notice that the menu bar has a "gallery" key over top of what used to be the "recent posts" key. 
I love the Hay Talk website, but really liked the "recent posts" quick key. Is it gone for good?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Are you talking about the new posts tab below the home tab? It's still there on my laptop but on the Droid it is combined with something else but has been like that for ever...it still goes to new posts when pressed. Martin


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

We are still working on the new software guys. Zach is involved in finals and a security patch on the current software really messed us up. The company said "sorry", buy our new...oh well, we bought something else. Once Zach get term papers done we get the new software loaded. Sorry for the trouble, but it takes a while to create the page on new software. Thanks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, be patient fellas....just be thankful for what we have and look forward to the new software that JIM is providing.....it takes alot of effort and oversight to operate a quality website.....

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Is it our fault that you created us Hay Talk junkies? Hope you didn't take it as complaining. I love this site and truly appreciate all the time and work Jim and Zak put into this. Martin


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Just a curiousity......but I have noticed that it seems to repeat the last few words of a previous line on some posts. It only seems to happen with a wrap and not a new line. I noticed it with the previous software and just noticed it in a PM today. Other than that I'm very impressed that you got the same look and feel while changing the underlying software.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

nitram said:


> is it our fault that you created us hay talk junkies? Hope you didn't take it as complaining. I love this site and truly appreciate all the time and work jim and zak put into this. Martin


ditto!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

JD3430 I got it to happen to me...so i hit the forum button and every thing went back to normal. When you go inside a thread that is. Is it on your phone / computer? Hope this helps. Martin


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Nitram said:


> Is it our fault that you created us Hay Talk junkies? ..... I love this site and truly appreciate all the time and work Jim and Zak put into this. Martin


Me too!

As a system developer in a past life, I understand all the trials and tribulations that it takes to put out a quality product. You guys do great!

Thanks.

Ralph


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Guys,
Great job on getting the site back up like it used to be! And THANKS!!!
Steve


----------

